# New Member



## purpleYfronts (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi everyone
New Member here, my name's Steve, 55yrs young (& approaching the age that some of us start thinking about wearing more comfortable underwear, hence the username lol -I don't really wear purple y fronts lol)
I recently sold my lovely 155 bhp 2.2 Mondeo titanium x, I used to frequent the Mondeo forum regularly (having owned 3 tdci Mondeos) but got fed up with dmf & injector issues.
I am looking to buy a nice Mk2 3.2 coupe to have some fun in & at present doing some research.
I was originally going to plump for a manual but on reflection of the massive difference in road tax compared to the DSG i will most probably go for the latter.
I,ll probably pop up from time to time but I'm more of a "Sit in the corner of a pub & watch the world go by" type of guy.
Regards Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Mr P


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners.
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights & nowhere near as nice looking as the MK1.  
DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.
Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Check roadster roof op. thoroughly & for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Oraclemtx (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello,

New member here. I have 2013 TTRS plus one of two. Made some subtle improvements so far, intercooler, firmer bushes and high flow intake pipe.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Oraclemtx said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member here. I have 2013 TTRS plus one of two. Made some subtle improvements so far, intercooler, firmer bushes and high flow intake pipe.


Welcome


----------



## U_M_D_C (Oct 1, 2018)

So I finally decided to finally buy a mk1 TT.

Got the one I want, 225 Quattro coupe with black leather, mint interior, and in lovely dolomite grey. You know, that grey that reminiscent of the 1995 TTS roadster concept

......but it needs a cambelt change.

.....and the belt driving the alternator is slipping a bit.

.....a lot.

Luckily, this is going to be a weekend project car not my daily driver, so I've time to get it done.

I know the score, the TT Shop are doing it for £420 with the better metal water pump impeller but it's a bit of a drive from Maidstone....

So is there anywhere in Kent that is any good that people have used?

Any TT/Audi Quattro specialist over this way that anyone would recommend?

Also does Naresh still do those wing mirror indicators?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HI UMDC, 4 rings are highly recommended.
http://4rings.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Oraclemtx said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member here. I have 2013 TTRS plus one of two. Made some subtle improvements so far, intercooler, firmer bushes and high flow intake pipe.


Hi, WElcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

U_M_D_C said:


> So I finally decided to finally buy a mk1 TT.
> 
> Got the one I want, 225 Quattro coupe with black leather, mint interior, and in lovely dolomite grey. You know, that grey that reminiscent of the 1995 TTS roadster concept
> 
> ...


welcome


----------

